# day light not working after installinh new HID kit



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Today I installed HID conversion Kit to my Nissan sentra Xe 1998,1.6L, 4door car. I installed as per the instruction given in installation manual which came along with the kit.Every thing work fine, but day timelight system is not working.Since I am in Canada and as per the regulations it is mandatory, the daytime light.Actually day time light control unit activates the high beam headlamp at approx. half illuminations when ever the engine is running.Please help me to solve this problem.Thanks to every one.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Afzal said:


> Today I installed HID conversion Kit to my Nissan sentra Xe 1998,1.6L, 4door car. I installed as per the instruction given in installation manual which came along with the kit.Every thing work fine, but day timelight system is not working.Since I am in Canada and as per the regulations it is mandatory, the daytime light.Actually day time light control unit activates the high beam headlamp at approx. half illuminations when ever the engine is running.Please help me to solve this problem.Thanks to every one.




I assume you're using a 9004 kit with hi/low beam?? If so, it's possible that the DRL is not giving enough power to start up the ballasts as it runs at only half power. Some alternatives are to either run fogs (if you have them) or rewire your corner lights as DRLs. There are lots of articles on this issue so you can check and see how others have dealt with this issue.


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you very much Faja for you quick reply. Yes I am using 9004 Hi/Lo kit.Is Fog light as DRL legal in Canada? Where can I find the articles on this DRL isuue? Please guide me in detail.Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Afzal said:


> Thank you very much Faja for you quick reply. Yes I am using 9004 Hi/Lo kit.Is Fog light as DRL legal in Canada? Where can I find the articles on this DRL isuue? Please guide me in detail.Thanks


Just google "HID DRL" and you'll come up with lots of answers or workarounds. See which one works best for you.


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

some one can guide me that how can I use fog light as DRL? Thanks
regards


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Afzal said:


> some one can guide me that how can I use fog light as DRL? Thanks
> regards


How are your fog lights hooked up now? do you have factory foglights or aftermarket?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Faja. In my nissan sentra Xe 98 car, the fog lights are not fitted .In foront bumper, there are two palace left for installing the fog lights. Ehere I want to install.In your opinion LED fog lights are good?Can please guide me , how to install these foglights, which will glow when, I start engine?Thanks
Regards


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Afzal said:


> Thanks Faja. In my nissan sentra Xe 98 car, the fog lights are not fitted .In foront bumper, there are two palace left for installing the fog lights. Ehere I want to install.In your opinion LED fog lights are good?Can please guide me , how to install these foglights, which will glow when, I start engine?Thanks
> Regards


Is your car like this and has these places for the fogs?


----------

